# Programmierbare Steckerleiste->empfehlenswert?



## Sven Mintel (25. August 2007)

Moin,

nachdem ich kürzlich mal gelesen hab, was so alle Geräte an Strom verbrauchen, und das selbst im StandBy, hab ich mal ein bisserl gestöbert, wie man dies reduzieren kann, und bin dabei auf eine programmierbare Steckerleiste gestossen. http://www.pearl.de/product.jsp?pdid=PE3057&catid=5452&rate=1

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit dieser oder vergleichbaren Produkten?
Die Beschreibung zumindest klingt für mich recht vielversprechend.

Ich würde mich über Feedback freuen 

Gn8


----------



## fluessig (25. August 2007)

Die Leiste ist mal echt nett. Leider zu wenig Anschlüsse, selbst 2 würden mir grad nicht genügen. Ich habe lange Zeit eine einfachere Version verwendet: Eine einfache Master/Slave Steckdosenleiste. Fand ich auch recht toll, alle Geräte gingen mit dem PC aus. Leider scheint irgendwas darin kaputt gegangen zu sein, so dass der Mechanismus nicht mehr funktioniert 

Einen kleinen Reststrom hat der Rechner aber trotzdem noch gezogen, sonst hätt ich ihn ja auch nicht mehr über die Gehäusefront einschalten können. Das wird auch bei dieser Steckdose so sein.

Bei manchen Geräten ist das An-/Ausschalten bei jeder Benutzung sicher nicht wünschenswert. Etwa bei meinem Laserdrucker würde das störend auffallen, da er ein lüfterstarkes Aufwärmprogramm fährt wenn er angeschalten wird, danach ist er flüsterleise. Der sollte z.B. für immer an sein können und erst mit dem PC ausgehen. Sonst finde ich das Konzept gut und der Preis ist noch vertretbar (M/S Leisten kosten mit mehr Anschlüssen teilweise unter 10 Euro und haben auch einen Überspannungsschutz).


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. August 2007)

Eigentlich war ich ja auf der Suche nach einer Master/Slave-Leiste, und bin dann darauf gestossen 

Für meine Zwecke wäre die Steckeranzahl ausreichend, und solch anspruchsvolle Geräte mit langer Aufwärmphase hab ich nicht. Wenn es da anscheinend nichts grundlegendes gibt, was dagegen spricht, werd ich das einfach mal bestellen, und dann meinen Erfahrungsbericht hier offenbaren


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. Oktober 2007)

So, hier jetzt mein erster Erfahrungsbericht:

Die Leiste funktioniert wie beschrieben...man kann also 4 von den 6 Dosen programmieren, das geht recht einfach:
Im Konfigurationsmenu den Steckplatz aussuchen, dann die entsprechende Anwendung heraussuchen(bspw. Druckertreiber)...und sobald man etwas drucken will, bekommt die Dose Saft.
Als Event lässt sich auch Start/Ende von Windows fetslegen.
Es sind unterschiedliche Events pro Dose möglich, jede der 4 programmierbaren Dosen lässt sich auch per Hand vom PC aus an/ausschalten. 
Die Dosen lassen sich auch zeitsteuern(was ich allerdings nicht benötige).

Negativ: 

Es  gibt keine echte Slave-Dose, welche zumindest für den Monitor vorteilhaft wäre.
Die ganze Dosensteuerung läuft erst nach dem WIN-Anmeldevorgang, das Anmelden gestaltet sich aber ohne angeschalteten Monitor etwas schwierig :suspekt:

Die Software zu der Leiste stürzt gelegentlich ab(in Abhängigkeit von bestimmten Geräten). Lt. Beschreibung des Herstellers liegt das an nicht vorschriftsmässig geerdeten Geräten...oder auch am zu langen USB-Kabel.
Bei mir passiert es nur bei meiner Schreibtischlampe(und da nur, wenn ich sie ausschalte )

Nach dem Abturz der Software ist ein Trennen der USB-Verbindung vonnöten.

Summa summarum:
ich bin einigermassen zufrieden...den Hauptanteil meiner StandBy-Stromfresser konnte ich dadurch eliminieren...für den Rest bleibt die Hoffnung, dass die negativen Gesichtspunkte durch ein zukünftiges Software-Update ausgemerzt werden.


----------

